# 05 frontier oil change. Helpfull hint



## alko (Aug 16, 2005)

Did my first oil change last weekend. What a pain. It took me over an hour. Removing the access panel to get to the oil filter is a joke. Even if you can get a wrench on it, you don't have the room or leverage to get it off. I couldn't grip it with my hand either to twist it off. I ended up taking the entire metal shroud off and left it off. Next time, it should only take 10 minutes to change the filter. Anyone else change their own oil on the V-6?


----------



## sighter (Jul 12, 2005)

alko said:


> Did my first oil change last weekend. What a pain. It took me over an hour. Removing the access panel to get to the oil filter is a joke. Even if you can get a wrench on it, you don't have the room or leverage to get it off. I couldn't grip it with my hand either to twist it off. I ended up taking the entire metal shroud off and left it off. Next time, it should only take 10 minutes to change the filter. Anyone else change their own oil on the V-6?


I changed mine the other day. I think I counted 16 bolts to get the splash shield off. At least they keep it interesting and insure they are not all alike.

Oh well, small price to pay for a nice truck. Next time I hook up the air ratchet! :thumbup:


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

alko said:


> Did my first oil change last weekend. What a pain. It took me over an hour. Removing the access panel to get to the oil filter is a joke. Even if you can get a wrench on it, you don't have the room or leverage to get it off. I couldn't grip it with my hand either to twist it off. I ended up taking the entire metal shroud off and left it off. Next time, it should only take 10 minutes to change the filter. Anyone else change their own oil on the V-6?


You can change the oil on this truck in 10-15 minutes easily without removing the splash pan and without having to reach through the access cover. See this thread:
Oil Change thread 

helpful hint: in the future you might want to try the search function; there are numerous discussions on this subject.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I also have had pain in the ass changing Frontier oil filter (1998 4 cyl, 2 WD), jacking up, taking off RF wheel, peeling back part of the already-broken splash guard. I just purchased a Perma Cool remote oil filter mount kit for it, haven't installed it yet. It was $45 and if it saves me that hassle, it will be well worth it. I will report back after I install it. I also drilled a hole through the splash guard below the radiator drain so I could fit a screwdriver up there to drain it, guiding with my other hand. And changing out the starter was a 2-hour job, tough to access.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Use a filter cap wrench and a 3-6" ratchet extension and you'll only have to reach through the access hole to loosen/tighten the filter. My arms looked like I ran through a barbed wire fence after my 1st oil change... no problems whatsoever after the second one using the filter cap w/ a ratchet extension.

Also, use the Mobil 1 oil filter or another brand with a more standard end cap -- it's very difficult to find a filter cap wrench that fits a Nissan factory oil filter (intentional by Nissan, I do believe).


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Use a filter cap wrench and a 3-6" ratchet extension and you'll only have to reach through the access hole to loosen/tighten the filter. My arms looked like I ran through a barbed wire fence after my 1st oil change... no problems whatsoever after the second one using the filter cap w/ a ratchet extension.
> 
> Also, use the Mobil 1 oil filter or another brand with a more standard end cap -- it's very difficult to find a filter cap wrench that fits a Nissan factory oil filter (intentional by Nissan, I do believe).


 :waving: YOU!!! :waving: 

Please tell me which Mobil 1 filter the VQ40 uses!!! You're the first person other than me to mention using one on the V6 Frontier. Even Mobil 1's web site says usa a Fram filter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Meta said:


> :waving: YOU!!! :waving:
> 
> Please tell me which Mobil 1 filter the VQ40 uses!!! You're the first person other than me to mention using one on the V6 Frontier. Even Mobil 1's web site says usa a Fram filter. Thanks in advance.



M1-110. I called Mobil 1's help line and they gave me the right part #. I believe it's the same as the one for the VQ35.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you greatly!! I didn't notice the help line when I was on their website but I'm sure it was right in front of me. I wonder why the site recommends a FRAM filter? Anyway, I really appreciate it. Thanks, :thumbup:


----------



## alko (Aug 16, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> You can change the oil on this truck in 10-15 minutes easily without removing the splash pan and without having to reach through the access cover. See this thread:
> Oil Change thread
> 
> helpful hint: in the future you might want to try the search function; there are numerous discussions on this subject.


Hey Jack, all I did was follow the owners manual instructions. I wasn't going to stop in the middle of changeing my filter to try a search function. I had no idea it was going to be a pain in the ass. Now I know.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

You might want to watch who you cop an attitude with. Reverendbiker is by far the most helpful person on this Frontier forum, and he seems to be a top notch guy, to boot.

And, if you had taken the required 5 seconds to do a search, you would have found no fewer than 4 threads about this exact issue on the first page.

Chill out, dude.

(EDIT) See, he even deleted his post. Good for him... no sense in helping the ungrateful.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I just did my first oil change last night. Thanks to all the helpful advice here, it was really a piece of cake. The hardest part was trying to get the old crush washer off the drain plug so I could replace it with a new one! 

As a side note, anyone else notice how much smaller the aftermarket replacement filter is from the original filter that came on the truck? I replaced it with the recommended NASCAR Series Spin Flow Filter from NAPA, and it was about two inches shorter the the original!


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I just did my first oil change last night. Thanks to all the helpful advice here, it was really a piece of cake. The hardest part was trying to get the old crush washer off the drain plug so I could replace it with a new one!
> 
> As a side note, anyone else notice how much smaller the aftermarket replacement filter is from the original filter that came on the truck? I replaced it with the recommended NASCAR Series Spin Flow Filter from NAPA, and it was about two inches shorter the the original!


Probably because it was really made for the 3.5L and they use that part # for the 4.0L.

The Mobil 1 filter is the same size as the factory filter, and you can find a filter cap wrench to fit it.

Yeah, that crush washer is a pain, isn't it! I bought 10 of them from the dealer for about $5.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> As a side note, anyone else notice how much smaller the aftermarket replacement filter is from the original filter that came on the truck? I replaced it with the recommended NASCAR Series Spin Flow Filter from NAPA, and it was about two inches shorter the the original!


I've heard several people comment on the "thimble sized filters" for our trucks. I wonder if aftermarket filter recommendations are based more on thread type and seal diameter than capacity? I'm a fan of Mobil 1 products and I'm going to take a look at their M1-110 recommended filter but I've already ordered 10 of the OEM filters for now. If the 110 is tiny, I think I'll stick with the Nissan filters. They're not very expensive (the Nissan filters) either.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

alko said:


> Hey Jack, all I did was follow the owners manual instructions. I wasn't going to stop in the middle of changeing my filter to try a search function. I had no idea it was going to be a pain in the ass. Now I know.


Alko, there are a handful of topics (i.e., oil, octane, gas mileage) that are just about talked to death on this forum. A new forum member would do well to do a search before starting a new thread on one of them; not only would he save the other members from re-typing the same responses but he'd also get his information sooner. Still can't find what you want? Post the question, and you'll probably get an answer--for the most part, this is a very helpful group and the level of discourse is generally very civil. We're mainly just a group of Frontier fans who love our trucks and want to exchange information about them.
Another helpful hint: Check the attitude at the door and you'll get along just fine here.


----------



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Not trying to hijack this thread...but what type of oil filter wrench seems to be preferred?

Then type you use with a ratchet or the universal pliers type?

Thanks, Beck


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Beckman said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread...but what type of oil filter wrench seems to be preferred?
> 
> Then type you use with a ratchet or the universal pliers type?
> 
> Thanks, Beck


I have both, I used the one that fits on the ratch to get the filter off the truck and then used the pliers type to get the ratch type off the filter! I think next time I'll just use the plier type and save a step!


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

My experience is that all the pliers type of wrench does is put dents in the side of the filter. I used the cap-style wrench that's used with a ratchet and it works just fine.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the oil change help all. It didn't take long and I didn't have to remove any guards/plates. I may put some plastic guard trim on the edge of the skid plate on the passenger side next time (scratched my chubby arm up a bit) but it was really pretty easy. It's nice changing the oil without having to jack the vehicle up for a change. Yes, the oil filters are small. The replacement filter also had a different part number. I should have written it down. The factory installed filter was something like 15208-31UOU and the replacement was something like 15208-9EEE6 but it appeared to be the same filter and fit just fine. I still haven't looked at the M1-110 but I'm sure it's small. I'll probably switch to that filter when I switch to fully synthetic oil.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Meta said:


> Thanks for the oil change help all. It didn't take long and I didn't have to remove any guards/plates. I may put some plastic guard trim on the edge of the skid plate on the passenger side next time (scratched my chubby arm up a bit) but it was really pretty easy. It's nice changing the oil without having to jack the vehicle up for a change. Yes, the oil filters are small. The replacement filter also had a different part number. I should have written it down. The factory installed filter was something like 15208-31UOU and the replacement was something like 15208-9EEE6 but it appeared to be the same filter and fit just fine. I still haven't looked at the M1-110 but I'm sure it's small. I'll probably switch to that filter when I switch to fully synthetic oil.


I think you have the v-6, YES?
I haven't looked at the stock filter from the Nissan dealership (they've done the first two changes for free) so I don't know the numbers on it, but the Nissan replacement filter I got from Courtesy has 15208-9E000 on it. It looks to be about the same size (it's a shade of gray versus white like the stock) as the one on there now (from the dealership) and it is the same size as the K&N HP-1010 I bought. Mine also calls for the Mobil1 M1-110 (which I would assume would be the same size as the stock and the Courtesy and the K&N). All of the "o-rings" match up.

Just checked the Mobil1 site and they show the same filter for the 2.4 and the 3.3 engines (M1-110).

OK, now I'm really confused. I just looked at Courtesy Nissan and they call for 1998-2004 _All Engines _ to use the same filter and when I click it I see 15208-0001 (is that their inventory number or something?).

Am I doing something stupid here or missing something simple. Where did you get your replacement filter?


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> I think you have the v-6, YES?
> I haven't looked at the stock filter from the Nissan dealership (they've done the first two changes for free) so I don't know the numbers on it, but the Nissan replacement filter I got from Courtesy has 15208-9E000 on it. It looks to be about the same size (it's a shade of gray versus white like the stock) as the one on there now (from the dealership) and it is the same size as the K&N HP-1010 I bought. Mine also calls for the Mobil1 M1-110 (which I would assume would be the same size as the stock and the Courtesy and the K&N). All of the "o-rings" match up.
> 
> Just checked the Mobil1 site and they show the same filter for the 2.4 and the 3.3 engines (M1-110).
> ...


I may be more confused than you now? I do have the V6 (2005 VQ40). Apparently we use the same filter as all previous Frontiers (2.4-4cyl, 3.3-6cyl)? The 2005 VQ25 has a different filter though? I got my replacement filters as a 10pk from Courtesyparts.com. It's gray-ish white with red lettering.

update... I see now that the 98-04 filter is listed on courtesy parts as having the following applicaton:

2000 - 2004 Xterra - all engines (V-6 and 4 cylinder) 
2005 - 2006 Xterra 4.0 liter VQ40DE V-6 
*1998 - 2004 Frontier - all engines (V-6 and 4 cylinder) 
2005 - 2006 Frontier - V-6 only* 
1998 - 2001 Altima 
2002 - 2006 Altima 2.5 liter 4 cylinder (QR25DE motor) 
1995 - 1999 Maxima 
2000 Maxima 
1996 - 2000 Pathfinder - 3.3L V-6 
2005 - 2006 Pathfinder 4.0 liter VQ40DE V-6 
2000 - 2004 Sentra 1.8 liter 4 cylinder (QG18DE motor) 
2002 - 2006 Sentra SE-R 2.5 liter 4 cylinder (QR25DE motor) 
1999 - 2000 Quest 

I guess one size *does* fit all.


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Oil Change for '05 XE 4 cylinder*

Anyone have info. on changing the oil filter for the 2005 & up 4 cylinder model Frontiers (XE)?? I want to see if it was similar to the V-6 brothers. Haven't looked yet, but I don't think the XE's have the splash guard that seems to cause a lot of headaches on the higher end (V-6) models. Any advice / tips would be great.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

I just drive my front wheels up on some 8x2 planks to get at the filter and drain plug. Piece of cake. Chock your rear wheels too. Don't get the longer filter, as you'll have clearance problems. Use the short Nissan filter. About 10 minutes time is all you'll need.


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

The reason the stock filter is (usually) longer than the aftermarket filter is because the longer filter can have more filter surface. If you've ever seen what these filters go through at WOT, the longer filter is justified. in most cases...eh..not so much. i've seen instances where the filter will be the same part number but two differing lengths. strange stuff.

I just stab the filter with a screwdriver and spin it free. it makes it easy because my local ordinance says as long as they have a hole in them and are visibly free of oil you can just huck 'em in the garbage.


----------

